

Ask HN: VPS - Where should I go? - captaincrunch

I am looking for a good VPS (Virtual Private Server).  I just tried 1and1.com's 3 month money back VPS II - and found it to be slow, unresponsive (SSH / WWW connections literally took seconds).<p>Can someone recommend a good place for a VPS that would give me a quick and responsive server?  Something I can run ubuntu on, manage security and updates.
======
aidscholar
I'm happy with linode. Decent prices, good service.

------
z8000
Probably to searchyc.com

<http://searchyc.com/%2522ask+hn%2522+vps>

I like Linode FWIW. Bandwidth pooling, good API, good resources, mostly-idle
(hand-waving) quad-cores, 5 data centers, a very responsive IRC channel and
forums, ability to grow/resize a linode at any time, etc.

~~~
lsc
the CPU advantage linode has over myself and (I believe) slicehost is that
linode is using QPI xeons (Nehalams, 55xx chips) which are significantly
better than the opterons the rest of us use for certain workloads (for other
workloads, though, they are about the same)

Out of curiosity (I'm considering cloning the API slicehost set out for others
to clone) how does the linode API compare to the slicehost API?

~~~
z8000
I am sorry but I am not familiar with the Slicehost API.

Since no one asked, I haven't really truly considered Slicehost an option for
my projects. When I started researching the various options, Linode looked 2nd
best by the numbers for VPS. prgmr.com looks the best but I am not sure I'd
bet the farm on such a tiny operation. Slicehost is of course similar to
Linode but it seems Linode gives you more bang for your buck and has nothing
to do with Rackspace which in my limited foray into this hosting world seems
like a good thing (but what do I know?).

~~~
lsc
well, personally, I think betting the farm on any single external service
provider is a really bad idea, but then, like you said, I'm not really in a
position to have people bet their farm on me so it's kinda self-serving to say
that.

For my education, how much of your hesitation is that it's a tiny operation,
and how much of it is that the prgmr.com tools for creating/resizing are non-
existent?

~~~
z8000
This is just my $0.02. Everything I've heard about prgmr has been positive.
For me, it was that it was a tiny operation. I've been burned by this myself
for consulting gigs ironically enough.

------
godDLL
This is not HN material. Direct this question to <http://serverfault.com/>

Other than that, here's a list that should do you good:
<http://djangofriendly.com/hosts/>

------
spooneybarger
If you need backups by the company themselves that can be used to deploy more
instances I would go with slicehost, otherwise linode. Slicehost has more
features like a handy iphone app, but linode is cheaper and at least in my
limited testing, performs better.

~~~
blownd
Linode have an iphone app now too, I haven't used it but do recommend their
VPS services.

------
regularfry
Where are you? <http://www.bytemark.co.uk> are good in Europe.

~~~
captaincrunch
Toronto, Canada

------
carbon8
linode, slicehost, rackspace cloud

------
medianama
slicehost

